# New (to me) C 59 MTBK



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

After reading all the great reviews and feedback of the C59 on this forum, (especially the most recent ones by Colorider on his KOM C 59 project) I took the plunge and sold off my CX 1 to fund a lightly used but new (to me) C 59 MTBK size 48S 

Received the frame this past THU and got busy putting it together with some new Record parts that were destined for an M10 build along w/ some other parts and wheelset from the CX-1



















Finished it up at 1:30 am, slept a few hours and then took it out to ride with my SAT 8:45 group for a quick 45 miles ( mostly rolling to flat). Started out foggy and damp but the sun made it through to warm nicely to the low 60's.

Just loved it- so comfortable over bumpy roads as well as lively and nimble for out of the saddle jumps when the group got frisky. 

Looking forward to trying it out on a steady climb up nearby Mt Diablo tomorrow! 

A couple of first ride pics baptized with road spray and my stink


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm usually not a fan of all black bikes but this one is really nice.


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a 2010 CX-1 which I think is amazing.

I'm also about to build a C59 with di2. Am I going to see a big difference in ride?


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow! Congrats enr1co! That is a great looking ride! Love the story of late night assembly followed by early AM ride -- that is the spirit of cycling to be sure! Have a blast on Diablo tomorrow (I went to school out in the Bay Area and am very familiar) -- i think you will absolutely float up the climb -- enjoy! Good riding...


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

mlin said:


> I have a 2010 CX-1 which I think is amazing.
> 
> I'm also about to build a C59 with di2. Am I going to see a big difference in ride?


Imho, the CX 1, M 10 and C 59 all possess stiffness rigidity, quick responsiveness
as expected from a top tier race/performance bike. The noticible difference after todays ride was the C 59s ability to absorb bumps for a more comfortable ride. On a similar bumpy stretch of pave today, the CX 1 would have me bucking off the seat but felt much more in control on the C 59. Aside from lack of milage these days, felt a little less body fatigue from the relative same amount of saddle time today. 

This was common thread noted from reading reviews on the C59- a feature that was important for me and now fortunately able to experience it firsthand.

Lastly, you will crave gelato more, women will find you sexier and you will ride faster altogether with the "made in Italia" vibe the C 59 oozes 

Congrats on your C 59-- look forward to hearing your take on the ride!


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

colorider7 said:


> Wow! Congrats enr1co! That is a great looking ride! Love the story of late night assembly followed by early AM ride -- that is the spirit of cycling to be sure! Have a blast on Diablo tomorrow (I went to school out in the Bay Area and am very familiar) -- i think you will absolutely float up the climb -- enjoy! Good riding...


Thanks Colo- I think its more myself being an impatient SOB rather than the spirit of cycling  

You my friend are a model of delay gratification along with others who have the patience to wait months for C59 orders. 

I was so preoccupied the past week with excitement of the inboud frame, constantly checking for shipping updates up to last THUR, :blush2:

Looking forward to climbing Diablo on the C 59- need all the help I can get


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

colorider7 said:


> Wow! Congrats enr1co! That is a great looking ride! Love the story of late night assembly followed by early AM ride -- that is the spirit of cycling to be sure! Have a blast on Diablo tomorrow (I went to school out in the Bay Area and am very familiar) -- i think you will absolutely float up the climb -- enjoy! Good riding...


Well, didnt float up the climb but certainly not the fault of the bike! 

Was able to get ~80 miles in this weekend to further confirm all the good stuff written on this bike to hold true - its just an amazing ride 

View attachment 272084


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

enr1co said:


> Well, didnt float up the climb but certainly not the fault of the bike!
> 
> Was able to get ~80 miles in this weekend to further confirm all the good stuff written on this bike to hold true - its just an amazing ride
> 
> View attachment 272084


Nice! A solid ride for this time of year! No more big climbs for me here out in CO for a while -- the snow and low temps have come to stay in the High Country for a few months... Nevertheless, continuing to get in good miles here and there in Denver and, like you, continuously amazed by the ride -- just can't get enough! -- the C59 frame is like a wild animal that needs to be fed! Good riding... Colorider


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

idris icabod said:


> I'm usually not a fan of all black bikes but this one is really nice.


Thanks! Was going build on the all black look by replacing my existing oem Colnago red/white painted calipers but starting to dig the slight contrast they provide... decided towards putting the funds towards some new shoes instead... 
View attachment 272436


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Looks great. Enjoy!

View attachment 272743


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

You guys a making me jealous! I'm afraid that were I to get a bike like the c59, I would get rid of all my others and I don't want to do that!


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

I've had a lot of bikes over 20 years - stell, custom, carbon, aluminum, trek, merckx, cannondale, land shark, independent fabrication and more - I'm lucky. 

I can say, without hesitation - a C59 is like no other modern-day bike. It is pure artisan with awesome modern frame material and timeless geometry. 

Life is too short not to at least own a colnago once.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

ronderman said:


> Life is too short not to at least own a colnago once.


Here here (or is it hear hear?? ) 

I own 3- a Ext C, C40, and a Mix. My wife has a steel Classic. I want a C59, C50, and a Master X-lit or Tecno before I kick the bucket.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

That is a sweet scooter. 

I would change nothing, not even the saddle, it's even my size.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks CL- your trad MTBK looks awesome! What make of cages are those?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*Arundel*



enr1co said:


> Thanks CL- your trad MTBK looks awesome! What make of cages are those?


They make a matte finish 3K weave that matches the frame exactly.

Arundel Mandable

ArundelBike - Mandible Bottle Cage


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

carbonLORD said:


> They make a matte finish 3K weave that matches the frame exactly.
> 
> Arundel Mandable
> 
> ArundelBike - Mandible Bottle Cage


Thanks CL- will put a pair of these on the upgrade list!


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Scorcho! 

I had considered a size 50 S as I thought the one cm additional in the top tube would provide more comfort but the 48 S is just feeling better and better with each ride! 

New update for the C 59- 

I really liked the Cosmic SLRs aero wheels but my "practical" side figured that a std depth wheelset would serve me for all around riding so I sold off the Cosmics and went for a set of the Ksyrium SLRs:



























...and just a sibling shot so that my MXL does not feel neglected:


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

I'd like to see more details of your MXL. I'm thinking about picking one up , what year is yours? Is that a Ritchey stem?


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

I picked this up on ebay last fall and was informed that it was either 2010 or 11'? 

It is a Ritchey Classic stem 90 mm on the bike. Just picked up a set of matching Ritchey Classic bars and will add them on this weekend.

What details are wanting to see and will snap some photos this weekend upon mounting the new bars.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks. I'd loved to see a close up of the headset/headtube area, the new frames are supplied with a black headset that in my opinion doesn't suit the aesthetic of the chromed lugs. Is yours a campy HS? A picture of any lug would be great as well, in fact any close up pictures you'd care to take. Google images on the MXL isn't great, generally just shop linked pictures of the PR10. I've never seen one in the flesh so anything would be welcome.

You have very nice taste in bicycles!


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

idris icabod said:


> Thanks. I'd loved to see a close up of the headset/headtube area, the new frames are supplied with a black headset that in my opinion doesn't suit the aesthetic of the chromed lugs. Is yours a campy HS? A picture of any lug would be great as well, in fact any close up pictures you'd care to take. Google images on the MXL isn't great, generally just shop linked pictures of the PR10. I've never seen one in the flesh so anything would be welcome.
> 
> You have very nice taste in bicycles!


Thanks idris! Its the combined result of over two decades of pent up Colnago lust and some mid life mentality that had me go on a buying binge of getting two bikes in less than a half year period :O 

Forutnately the previous owner already had a silver Record headset already installed. This was an unplanned purchase so basically cannibalized an existing bike for parts/wheels to mitigate further expense. 

Just installed the Ritchey Classic bars last night and received UPS notice that my gumwall tires will be delivered FRI. 

Will gladly take some new photos with them this weekend? on but for now, here are a few residual shots taken last year shortly after arrival and then after adding the silver ritchey stem:













































What color are you looking at getting?


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, great. Seriously want one now! I think I would get the blue AD10 If I bought new. What size is your MXL? Did you get the same sized top tube compared to your C59, I know that your C59 is sloping. Head tubes are rather short on the MXL, I know the pressed in HS cups add about 3 cm. Actually does anyone know the total stack height of the supplied Colnago HS?

No need to rationalise a Colnago purchase, you aren't wasting your money. Life is too short to ride a bike that sucks.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

idris icabod said:


> Wow, great. Seriously want one now! I think I would get the blue AD10 If I bought new. What size is your MXL? Did you get the same sized top tube compared to your C59, I know that your C59 is sloping. Head tubes are rather short on the MXL, I know the pressed in HS cups add about 3 cm. Actually does anyone know the total stack height of the supplied Colnago HS?
> 
> No need to rationalise a Colnago purchase, you aren't wasting your money. Life is too short to ride a bike that sucks.


Im with you on life is too short...!

Mine is the size 52 frame which according to the Colnago site is the seat tube dimension with 53 c-c top tube.

My C59 is the 48 sloping which has a 53 c-c effective top tube. My reach is same on both bikes but with the shorter MXL headtube, Im ~ 1 cm lower in the front. Bike looks and vanity is keeping me from flipping the stem angle up on the MXL to get it comparable to the more upright position of my C59  

The record headset cups are ~ 11cm each so figure 22 cm added headtube lenght


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

enr1co said:


> Thanks idris! Its the combined result of over two decades of pent up Colnago lust and some mid life mentality that had me go on a buying binge of getting two bikes in less than a half year period :O
> 
> Forutnately the previous owner already had a silver Record headset already installed. This was an unplanned purchase so basically cannibalized an existing bike for parts/wheels to mitigate further expense.
> 
> ...


Updated pics w/ new Veloflex Master tires and Ritchey Classic bars:


























































































Did a short ride with the new tires and they are smooth yet give the bike a much more lively ride!


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

'tis a thing of beauty and the build is almost identical to what I would do, apart from the wheels. I'm struggling with the cost given what we paid for the highest end steel frames not so long ago. Maybe, I'll hang about Ebay and try to get a deal but even used frames seem to command a decent price.
Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

As much as I enjoy riding my other bikes, the C59 is the one bike in my stable that I can ride for hours, up and down hills, and not feel tired or beat up.


----------

